
Ask HN: What do you call the bar of hearts seen in the game, Zelda? - michaelsoolee
Hey all my fellow RPG gamer friends out there. I was wondering what would you call the bar of hearts seen in the Zelda game series?<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out what most folks would call it for a UI element in an app that I&#x27;m building.
======
LeoSolaris
Heart(s) | Life | Health

Bar or Meter can be easily appended to any of the terms.

~~~
michaelsoolee
Nice! Thanks for the feedback. Out of all the combinations, which do you
prefer?

